# Brita water for fish?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know whether using a Brita filter would give you similar benefits as using RO water?

Will it remove Nitrates, Phosphates and Silicates?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

uuuh, not excatly sure about the brita filter. but I think it uses reverse osmosis.so it should remove those.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The brita filter is almost the same as running it through a carbon filter. I think that is about all that is in the brita cartrage.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok thanks. So that means its not the same as RO water. What would be removed from the water by the filter?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a good link explaining what the filter does.

http://brewery.org/library/FiltBrita0596.html


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks. I guess Ill be sticking to tap water or maybe ill try some RO water.


----------

